# Talk endlessly for Re.1???



## Beckhamgal (Sep 1, 2009)

> Tue, Sep 1 04:01 PM
> 
> New Delhi, Sep 1 (IANS) Telecom operator Tata Teleservices Tuesday launched a scheme that will enable its CDMA subscribers to talk endlessly for just Re.1.
> 
> Breaking away from the usual practice of charging subscribers on a one minute-pulse basis, Tata Teleservices CDMA callers will be charged Re.1 for all local calls and Rs.3 for long distance calls, regardless of the duration of the call.



Read more here


----------



## amohit (Sep 2, 2009)

Small correction(As per tata indicom website). The "regardless of the duration of the call" is defined as 600 secs by tata indicom!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2009)

CDMA ? Too bad. No use for me.
And is this prepaid or post paid ?
Does "all local calls" mean "only tata mobiles" ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 2, 2009)

WTF ? I can forever keep the connection on then. I mean for hours and talk really less in between.


----------



## JaAcE (Sep 2, 2009)

i think its all local calls Regardless of the service provider..
scheme is calld "pay per call"...its not the duration but the no. of calls u make..ull be chargd accordingly..
and thats not all...
std is for rs.3 only..no mattr how long u talk...well dats wat they say..
will hav to wait and watch..


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 2, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> WTF ? I can forever keep the connection on then. I mean for hours and talk really less in between.


HAHAHA!!! LOL!
We are talking about Tata Indicom here. Their calls drop every 30 seconds anyway. How would you keep it connected forever?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 3, 2009)

amohit said:


> Small correction(As per tata indicom website). The "regardless of the duration of the call" is defined as 600 secs by tata indicom!



thats the catch.. no one gets free lunch..


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont understand the cribbing...... 600 Sec pulse and you guys still cry. whats wrong with you ?. Show me one provider who can match this offer in the current market.

COST OF PHONE :1500 (decent one)
COST OF ACTIVATION: 99.
COST : Re 1/10 Mins to CELL OR LANDLINE.
COST : STD @ 3/10 Mins.
Even Bsnl fixed line doesnt compete with this. And i tried the cdma network near my place....its not half as bad as you say.


----------



## Ecstasy (Sep 6, 2009)

They must be having some hidden terms and conditions for free. All these schemes are just to get the attention of consumers. Once you take the connection and when you get your first bill, you will come to know the actual scheme. lol


----------



## vaithy (Sep 7, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> They must be having some hidden terms and conditions for free. All these schemes are just to get the attention of consumers. Once you take the connection and when you get your first bill, you will come to know the actual scheme. lol


True
A call is calculated by pulse rate.. whether you are using 1 seconds or 600 second is irrelevant... A one second call s well as 600 seconds calls ended with the same rate Rs.1 in this case...
However there are some catch.. such as drop in the calls..
Say customer A is calling Customer B.. call A will redistered in call B cell but before B answered call A has been cut up from CAll B..
So 'A' think he didn't properly dialled so he again attempted the same call and same result  finally he give up(after ten times).. So theoretically Customer A didn't made the single call...But in the CDR of the customer A 's mobile service provider will register this call as one seconds call and sent this detail to the billing server as ten different calls means Rs 10/- charged...
TRAI has aware of this drop out calls, and advise the MOBILE services providers excluded this from the billing...But MSPs are not doing this automatically.. only when the customers who got the detailed bills, point out the dropped calls details the nodal officer will discount the charges in the billing..

If TATA can give without dropout calls, the service is really good.. So be careful with your first bill..

with regards,


----------



## amol48 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jayanth.M.P said:


> I dont understand the cribbing...... 600 Sec pulse and you guys still cry. whats wrong with you ?. Show me one provider who can match this offer in the current market.
> 
> COST OF PHONE :1500 (decent one)
> COST OF ACTIVATION: 99.
> ...




Phone: Useless as it's CDMA and very few choices to select from.
Activation: Others do it for free.
Call Charges: My Airtel Campus gives me 10p/min calling to all Airtel mobiles 24 hours a day. If your call drops in above case you will be charged much more which is expected to happen.
STD: Fine. It's cheaper than others.

In the end if you calculate, it will most likely be similar to the plan that one is using. All that glitters is not gold!


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Sep 9, 2009)

> Call Charges: My Airtel Campus gives me 10p/min calling to all Airtel mobiles 24 hours a day. If your call drops in above case you will be charged much more which is expected to happen



--- This plan is Re 1 irrespective of landline or mobile (any network)

Regarding call dropping...talked to a few people who have Indicom CDMA..they say clarity is good compared to many GSM services......they have no problems with it. Just that not many CDMA phone options available.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 11, 2009)

Better wait and watch......  it cant be that sweet


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Sep 11, 2009)

I am waiting for a few user reviews too.....


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 12, 2009)

I have used tata/ reliance in past.. the technology CDMA vs GSM can be compared to a bullock cart vs a Cycle rickshaw (paddle rickshaw as some may call it..)...just like u need to feed the bulls u have to pay the MSP in a CDMA service..nd still its slow or may just give up anytime..... while a cycle rickshaw doesnt stop working....more the efforts(money) u put.. better will it work..... moral of the story.. if u want good service u got to pay good..

now I have settled on a Vodaphone postpaid connection in Pune... and the service provided is really good.... whats more .....they have also erected a tower in my village back in Goa when i put a request for one with signatures of 50 other villagers .. I am a patriot but indian MSPs like  tata/reliance would never provide this kind of service......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 13, 2009)

whats the cheapest cdma mobile btw ?
EDIT: tata seems to have basic CDMA phones costing Rs. 800.
On top of that plan costs Rs. 100.

So its Rs. 900 for a setup fee for most of us guys who have only GSM phones. But for first timers it works out decently.

Then look at the recharge options available:
*www.tataindicom.com/t-personal-mobile-prepaid-rechargevouchers.aspx

You have decent stuff there but no 100% cash-charge offers.

Then the SMS packs - Rs. 55/month for the 1000 free SMSes which we otherwise needn't pay anything for.

Luckily there is no other rental overall.

Anyway, to conclude, this seems like a good plan to have, if you are in a hostel or some place away from family but with good signal strength where you will need to talk long hours.

And for others, this serves to be a nice secondary cell phone to have. And if you take a better model, you have free unlimited GPRS tricks too for tata indicom which is again something that makes this attractive.


----------

